# Top 10 Christmas Movies of 2010



## katana (Nov 23, 2010)

Top Ten Christmas Movies of 2010



​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ *Are you looking for great entertainment this holiday?*​ * *​ *Are you looking for the perfect Christmas movies to watch with your family or a loved one this holiday season while snuggled warm by a fire away from the cold?*​  ​ One of my favorite things to do while hibernating in my house over the holidays is to watch some great Christmas movies.
If you like to as well then grab a blanket, some hot chocolate and get cozy.

Here are my Top Ten Movie picks for this Christmas;

*Top Ten Christmas Movies For 2010*​ * *​ *10- Home Alone*

Who doesnâ€™t remember this hilarious movie about a boy who gets left home alone on Christmas?
This is a movie children will love, it will make you laugh over and over again. I have watched this way too many times to count!

* *

*9- Elf*

Will Ferrel plays Buddy the first and only human elf. This movie movie is very funny and can watched over and over again. If you want a comedy this is it, everyone in your family will like it.

*8- How The Grinch Stole Christmas*

Jim Carey plays the greatest Grinch ever! This movie is so much fun to watch and never gets old. Itâ€™s the same story we all know about the Grinch who stole Christmas but its come to life!
If you havenâ€™t seen this before, go see it!

* *

*7- The Santa Clause*

This hilarious Christmas movie stars Tim Allen. Santa Clause falls off a roof on Christmas eve and now someone has to take up the job. White beard, fat belly, jolly laugh and all. Santa Clause is checking his list and coming to town. Great movie for kids!

* *

*6- The Nightmare Before Christmas*

Tim Burtonâ€™s famous stop motion movie The Nightmare Before Christmas was one of my favorites growing up. It is awesome to watch the animation and has a great story about spreading Christmas cheer.

* *

*5- Miracle on 34th Street*

Another great Christmas movie about believing. A little girl who finds her self face to face with Kris Kringle himself, or so he says he is. Full of laughs, Christmas joy, and maybe some spirited miracles, this is a movie your family will love.

 

*4- National Lapoons Christmas Vacation*

Starring Chevy Chase.
I watched this movie many, many times growing up and I still watch it every Christmas. This movie is fun for everyone in your family to watch. It is so incredibly funny, I promise it will make you laugh. Its about trying to have the perfect family Christmas but everything that could possibly go wrong, does!

* *

*3- A Christmas Story*

I want a Red Ryder BB Gun for Christmas! â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ No way! Youâ€™ll shoot your eye out!
This is a movie everyone will love. A little boy with a Christmas wish. Many people consider this movie a Christmas classic and it is easy to see why. A warm movie full of laughs and Christmas spirit.

 

*2- Itâ€™s A Wonderful Life*

Frank Capraâ€™s Itâ€™s A Wonderful Life starring James Stewart and Donna Reed is a classic Christmas movie. It is probably one of the most lovable family Christmas movies around. I watch it every single year, more then few times. Christmas miracles, love and Zuzuâ€™s petals. I promise you will love this movie.
_â€œBuffalo girls wonâ€™t you come out tonight, come out tonight, come out tonightâ€¦.â€_

_ _

And lastly the number one Christmas movie this year by far is,

 

*1- A Christmas Carol featuring Jim Carey*

This movies is AMAZING! This is the most incredible movie I have seen in a very long time. The DVD quality is stunning, the BluRay is even better and the 3Dâ€¦..WOW!
This is a must see movie for every age this holiday season. Do not miss it! If you have a chance to see any movie this Christmas, make this the one!
It is the age old story of Scrooge in A Christmas Carol, written by Charles Dickens.
Jim Carey plays Scrooge along with many other characters in this awesome Christmas movie.
I have watched this 10 times since getting it a just a few days ago!

 

So there you have it, the top ten christmas movies of 2010.

 

*Merry Christmas &amp; Happy Holidays! XO*

On Dasher, on Dancer, on Prancer and Vixen, on Comet, on Cupid, on Donner and Blitzen and donâ€™t forget the most shiniest reindeer of all Rudolph!


----------



## bCreative (Dec 2, 2010)

They play A Christmas Story every single year!!! Yet I have not seen one minute of it! I'm looking forward to A Nightmare Before Christmas, Grinch and Home Alone!


----------



## katana (Dec 2, 2010)

A Christmas Story is a fantasic warm hearted movie! I will be watching it tonight!!

Definetly find a time to watch it, if you can!


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 2, 2010)

I love most of those movies!


----------



## llehsal (Dec 6, 2010)

A Christmas Carol with Jim Carey was the scariest Christmas movie I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 6, 2010)

I still love the one about the Waltons - John Boy goes looking for his dad in a blizzard...

I also like the one about the Dad and his leg lamp - very entertaining.


----------



## Darla (Dec 6, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still love the one about the Waltons - John Boy goes looking for his dad in a blizzard...
> 
> I also like the one about the Dad and his leg lamp - very entertaining.


 That first one is Homecoming  ,,  it was the pilot for the Waltons





The one with the Leg Lamp is a Christmas Story   

   





I really hate the Grinch movie with Jim Carrey but love the cartoon one   

   BTW there is a real cool version of that song,  You're a Mean One Mr Grinch   by Brian Setzer Orchestra.

I was also gonna give props to the Rudolf animation movie  with the land of the lost toys.  Real corny I know but I like it.  



It's a Wonderful life is an acquired taste.   Most of the remakes are never as good as the originals.  As for A Christmas Carol I still prefer  the 1951 version  with

 
Alastair Sim
no big star or anything but it was truer to the Dickens classic.  







For a modern Christmas movie I like Scrooged.  with Bill Murray


----------



## Geek (Dec 6, 2010)

We always do Polar Express on or about a week or so before Christmas.


----------



## Darla (Dec 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We always do Polar Express on or about a week or so before Christmas.



that's pretty good too although i always really liked reading my kids the book when they were younger


----------

